# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Speech engine, iFlytek Co., Ltd, Hefei, Anhui, China

## Airicist

Developer - iFlytek Co., Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why 500 Million People in China Are Talking to This AI"
iFlytek’s voice recognition technology is everywhere in China, and that’s what’s making it smarter every day.

by Yiting Sun
September 14, 2017

----------

